

Regular Expression examples in Java - wingi
http://united-coders.com/nico-heid/regular-expressions-in-java

======
DougBTX
I wonder if anyone has written an extension to allow:

    
    
      /[0..255].[0..255].[0..255].[0..255]/
    

I'm guessing this could be compiled down to a regular regular expression.
Support for [000..255] (enforce leading zeros) would be nice too.

------
pwmanagerdied
I really don't think that two simple regex examples are worth cluttering up
the front page for. There's nothing here that wouldn't be surpassed by a quick
Google search.

